# Black spots on the plants leaves. Please HELP!



## sanjok7020 (Nov 19, 2021)

Hi, my name is Alex. I'm beginner, got my aquarium just 2 months ago.
I have 20 gallon tank and species in: Angel Fishes, Black Mollies, Neons, Corycat, Swordtail fish. 
I realized that my plants getting lots of black spots on them. It shows only on old leaves, new ones still fine. 
Can someone tell me what should I do. Is it kind of Algae? Do I need to get any algae eater fish(shrimp) or apply some medicine to cure?
Photos are attached.


----------



## FishTankExpert (Jun 19, 2021)

It's the substrate. Plants need nutrients. I recommend fluval it has been perfect for my tank.


----------



## sanjok7020 (Nov 19, 2021)

FishTankExpert said:


> It's the substrate. Plants need nutrients. I recommend fluval it has been perfect for my tank.


Thank you! Actually I got it fixed, bought two small *Bristlenose plecos *and added ammonia filter. Water and plants got clean.


----------



## FishTankExpert (Jun 19, 2021)

Ok thats good glad you solved your problem.  Two of them might need a bit more space but I think your good.


----------

